# Feeding : PVC Mineral/Baking Soda Feeder



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Thank you Christine Edwards for the info

GRAIN AND MINERAL FEEDERS 
by 
Keith Smith

Getting food and minerals into the goats without putting parasites in them too has always been a challenge for those of us utilizing intensive management.

This grain feed trough is easy to clean and mounts on any wall or surface you wish to attach it to. 
the materials are 
(1) schedule 40 6 inch diameter PVC pipe 42 inches long cut in half lengthwise 
(3) pine 2x4 6 inch long cut in a semicircle 
(3) braces - rod, flat joist splices, whatever you have on hand 
(15) 1-1/2 inch #10 galvanized deck screws

This end view shows how we form the braces to mount the feeder on our farm gates. Ours are screwed in place from the "people" side of the gate using screws with built-in washers.

The top and/or bottom of the braces can be bent up or down to meet your mounting requirements.

The mineral feeder is also PVC. The completed feeder can be attached to a barn wall, a post, or a fence using plumbers strap or baling wire. 
The goats stick their muzzle in the open end of the "Y" (the opening that the arrow is pointing to) to get to the minerals. They would really have to work at it if they wanted to foul the minerals with urine or pellets. (1) 3 inch PVC pipe 12 inches long 
(1) 3 inch PVC "Y" 
(2) 3 inch PVC caps. 
The pipe is cemented to the "Y" with PVC cement. 
The caps, both top and bottom (A & B in the drawing), are not glued on - The top must be removed periodically to fill the feeder and the bottom must be removable to clean it out. To make the caps removable yet held in place you can first place the caps in position then drill a 1/8 inch hole through each cap and continue on through the pipe underneath. Then place a cotter pin in the hole. It's best to do this in an inconspicuous place (way around the side or at the back) - goats are very curious and will pull the pin out and might swallow it.

Pictures of other feeders
http://www.boergoats.com/clean/articleads.php?art=29


----------

